# Sony DAV-TZ145 Which format of USB video playback does it supports ??????



## ADI8893 (Sep 1, 2013)

as per instruction manual when ever i plug in my USB drive it is shows file format does not support ,sometimes when it plays the video it shows only video but no audio, the problem goes on...........   

Playable Types of Files​
*Video*
File format                    Extensions
MPEG4 Video(1)             “.mp4,” “.m4v”
Xvid Video(2)                 “.avi”

*Music* 
File format                  Extensions
MP3                          (MPEG1 Audio Layer 3)(3)“.mp3”WMA(4)“.wma”AAC (5)“.m4a”

*Photo* 
File format                     Extensions
JPEG                           “.jpg,” “.jpeg,” “.jpe”

_"_
1)  AVC is not compatible.
2)  Unavailable on US models.
3)  MP3PRO format is not compatible.
4)  WMA DRM,WMA Lossless or WMA PRO format are not compatible.
5)  AAC DRM and AAC Lossless formats are not supported

i am just confused about the right supporting format and which converter should i use to get the right on (using ANY VIDEO CONVERTER,Xilisoft XviD Converter,DivX Plus Converter,Hamster Free Video Converter) Without compromising with video and audio quality (if it is in stereo then how to change it to 5.1 channel )


----------

